# Why do women pose for pictures with their hand(s) on their hips?



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Now-a-days almost every picture of a female she turns her body, puts her hip out with her hand on it and holds her head kinda funny. Her figure is more accentuated I guess. Sorority girls fine....but now I see my friends very young daughters do it. I don't why this bothers me so much but it does. Just be yourself and smile for the dang camera.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ive been wondering that myself, i know a friends daughter that every time i see a picture of her is just that way like she is posing as a model,lol


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

The way they are turned will make their arms skinnier as well.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

AggieAngler12 said:


> The way they are turned will make their arms skinnier as well.


My theory is they have watched too many red carpet shows on E TV, TMZ, TOP MODEL etc. Look in any magazine of female movie stars or models and they all strike this pose for photographs. I may be wrong but that is my guess.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

don't forget the duckface.:spineyes:


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

They're women. No explanation is adequate or necessary.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

by god because they look good like that


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Why do men hold their fish WAAAAAYYYY out in front of them when posing for pictures?


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

They all want to be Taylor Swift.


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

Need examples:beer:


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

ByGodTx said:


> Now-a-days almost every picture of a female she turns her body, puts her hip out with her hand on it and holds her head kinda funny. Her figure is more accentuated I guess. Sorority girls fine....but now I see my friends very young daughters do it. I don't why this bothers me so much but it does. Just be yourself and smile for the dang camera.


My 8 year old Gdaughter has always been real big on fairytale royalty. I have noticed when she's wearing her "princess" dress, she prances around with her hands on her hips in a sort of "look at me, I'm somebody special" way. A similar subconscious (or conscious) attitude may be what you're seeing.

It may be wise not to question it.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Maybe if they are big breasted they are trying to pose straight up instead of being bent over all day from carring milk jugs all day.LOL


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I don't understand why in the hell you guys are complaining....looks good to me


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Yep, it bums me out everytime I see something like this...what's up w/ those hands?


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

ByGodTx said:


> Just be yourself and smile for the dang camera.


^^this



Ox Eye said:


> "look at me, I'm somebody special" way. A similar subconscious (or conscious) attitude may be what you're seeing.


 and ^^ this

Self-centered times we live in. People trying to impress or present an image of someone they want to be. Too many people trying to be like the "stars" and Hollywood types and have no clue how to be themselves.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

If that bothers you just google girls with mirrors.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I like gurls! :smile:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Who cares...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

We are mammals right? Ok, they are doing nothing more than competing against one another. We as males do the same **** thing just don't realize it. Some more than others but every man and woman does this. For mating purposes, for jobs, for fame, envy, you name it. Day in and day out. In the end it comes down to instinct that has been bred into us for centuries. Good luck. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I like girls, my mom....she's a girl!
Answer to Q, who really knows?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

A slight change of subject ... but hands on hips....
Women often place their thumbs forward.
Men almost always place thumb toward rear.
Why?


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

The older I got, the more girls went from sexy to just CUTE.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

This girl cracks me up.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

bg said:


> Why do men hold their fish WAAAAAYYYY out in front of them when posing for pictures?


haha!


----------



## RedSky (May 15, 2010)

Heck, I'm at the age that with the young ones, the longer they talk the uglier they get......


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

RedSky said:


> Heck, I'm at the age that with the young ones, the longer they talk the uglier they get......


Maybe you need to try talking to pretty girls....my Momma always told me not to talk to ugly girls, cause she didn't want any ugly grandbabies :biggrin:


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Bocephus said:


> Maybe you need to try talking to pretty girls....my Momma always told me not to talk to ugly girls, cause she didn't want any ugly grandbabies :biggrin:


Too bad your Grandma didn't give that advice. jk


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

No matter how old they are, they are always trolling.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

speckledred said:


> If that bothers you just google girls with mirrors.











Cody C


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

maybe tx goddess has the answer,lol


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

And another thing I've noticed and think is very funny......the girls that stand with their legs crossed!
What the hell is that? I know it started with models, but everyone is not a dam model!
I think it is a sign of simply being pretentious, but it is too obvious!
One more thing, then I will shut up.......DUCK LIPS!!!!! I hate that even more.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Cody C said:


> View attachment 641485
> 
> 
> Cody C


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

roundman said:


> maybe tx goddess has the answer,lol


It makes the curves more noticeable. Highlights the waist.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

ByGodTx said:


> Now-a-days almost every picture of a female she turns her body, puts her hip out with her hand on it and holds her head kinda funny. Her figure is more accentuated I guess. Sorority girls fine....but now I see my friends very young daughters do it. I don't why this bothers me so much but it does. Just be yourself and smile for the dang camera.


Not sure why they do it, but I'm sure it's somehow a man's fault.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> It makes the curves more noticeable. Highlights the waist.


lets see,lol


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

roundman said:


> lets see,lol


Notice the curves?


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

Woof.... That'll leave a mark.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

There went lunch!


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

ByGodTx said:


> Now-a-days almost every picture of a female she turns her body, puts her hip out with her hand on it and holds her head kinda funny. Her figure is more accentuated I guess. Sorority girls fine....but now I see my friends very young daughters do it. I don't why this bothers me so much but it does. Just be yourself and smile for the dang camera.


Because when you mother put her hand on her hips and said "Boy!" You paid attention!

When your third grade teacher stood there looking at you with her hand on her hips and a ping pong paddle in one of them. You paid attention

When your wife puts her hands on her hips and says â€œListen to me!â€ You pay attention! 

When a six foot super model stands in front of you wearing a bikini with her hands on her hips and says â€œHi!â€ You faint!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

You were wondering about hands on the hips????


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Notice the curves?


Can,t believe you posted your photo.:work:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Melon said:


> Can,t believe you posted your photo.:work:


Nope...She is a blonde. I kinda doubt it's completely natural anymore, but she is a blonde. :tongue:


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

RedSky said:


> Heck, I'm at the age that with the young ones, the longer they talk the uglier they get......


yep...seen some very pretty women gut UGLY in a hurry and some plain women get downright smokin' after you listen to them awhile....


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Nope...She is a blonde. I kinda doubt it's completely natural anymore, but she is a blonde. :tongue:


:rotfl: It hasn't been completely natural since I was 12.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> It makes the curves more noticeable. Highlights the waist.


Noted... No more proof is needed. Thank you.:spineyes:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

capt.sandbar said:


> Noted... No more proof is needed. Thank you.:spineyes:


He asked. I was just being a helper. GOLD STAR FOR ME!:doowapsta


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Just what we guys need, more helper females...


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes, you definitely showed wisdom on your part. Far more superior than most of us. I'm sure the majority of the guys here would have shown a pic of some scantly clad young thing that looks like she'd catch cold in Texas heat. But not you, you went above and beyond that!!! over achiever is what you are called!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

capt.sandbar said:


> Yes, you definitely showed wisdom on your part. Far more superior than most of us. I'm sure the majority of the guys here would have shown a pic of some scantly clad young thing that looks like she'd catch cold in Texas heat. But not you, you went above and beyond that!!! over achiever is what you are called!!


Well, that's certainly nicer than what they usually call me.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Where is that sarcasm icon??? LOL!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

capt.sandbar said:


> Where is that sarcasm icon??? LOL!!!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> :rotfl: It hasn't been completely natural since I was 12.


Let me guess, you had more BF's than GF's at age 13?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

chumy said:


> Let me guess, you had more BF's than GF's at age 13?


I didn't have a BF 'til I was 15, assuming you count the boy I couple skated with at the roller rink.

I wasn't allowed to date til I was 16.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> I didn't have a BF 'til I was 15, assuming you count the boy I couple skated with at the roller rink.
> 
> I wasn't allowed to date til I was 16.


I had you pegged all wrong. I guess i need to start a new thread on why women change their hair color.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> It makes the curves more noticeable. Highlights the waist.


So does pullin weeds!!!


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

*Surely some kind hearted ......*



txgoddess said:


> Notice the curves?


Tree hugger came along and rolled her back in the water before her blow hole dried out.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I always thot it was cuz it made their boobs look bigger. But Ive never asked


----------

